# leather pouch thickness ----



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

can the leather for a pouch be too thin , soft and stretchy , hence trapping ,or holding the ammo

from releasing cleanly ?? have been using a sleeve from a old motorcycle jacket ( probably horse hide) for pouches ,

sometimes with mixed results . maybe i am making the pouch to small , just read a post about the

advantages of making big pouches thought smaller would be better ---------thank you


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A good size to start with would be 1 inch by 3 Inches and a thickness of 1/16 inch. Then you can cut an 1/8"at a time(length and width) till you get comfortable. I started with an even bigger pouch ( 3 1/2"s x1 1/8"s) and now I'm shooting a 2 1/2" x 3/4" pouch.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

thanks for the information flatband , never considered going bigger and working my way smaller . i`ll give it a try soon .


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Flatband,

You say "now" you're shooting with a 2 1/2" x 3/4" [ 65mm x 20mm ] .... man, am I jumping in the deep end! I thought that's

what the pouches 'were'...? Somehow I don't feel like trying out baseball mit size hunk of leather and learn proper.....

DogBox


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I went to the template section and made a stack of small medium and larges

The mistake I made was putting a centering hole in all of them. That ruled out using BBs, so now i have to make another set without the center hole.


----------

